# Trouble Configuring Wireless Hardware Settings [Solved]

## bilbod

I am trying to set the retry variable to 30 in the /etc/conf.d/net file like this:

```
iwconfig_wlan0="retry 30"
```

It does not work.

Running this from the command line does work:

```
iwconfig wlan0 retry 30
```

What is the correct syntax to use to get it set to the value I want automatically?Last edited by bilbod on Sat Dec 01, 2012 2:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bilbod

Apparently the retry command has to be issued after the interface is up so I added a postup function to the config file and it works.

```
postup() {

   # This function could be used, for example, to register with a

   # dynamic DNS service.  Another possibility would be to

   # send/receive mail once the interface is brought up.

   if [ "${IFACE}" == "wlan0" ]; then

       iwconfig wlan0 retry 30

   fi

   return 0

}
```

----------

